# Scab on nose, bleeding?



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

My kitten has been getting these weird brown/black scabs under his nostrils.
Sometimes I pick them off.
He doesn't really like when I do it, but my OCD forces me to.
Sometimes they just come off easily, and sometimes they bleed a little.

Anyone have any idea?
He seems to snore at night and he sounds like he has a stuffy nose, but why would picking them off cause him to bleed? 

Here is a picture. 
He's asleep on his back, very relaxed.
It didn't seem to bother him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

They are a scab, and scabs should not be picked, by picking them off you are causing further irritation of the underlying sore, so of course they are going to bleed and his nose is very sensitive, so when you pick--it HURTS!
if his breathing doesn't sound clear, you should take him to the vet.
You really need to stop picking the scabs off.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I would take him to the vet just to be safe. There are a lot of things that could cause that (it could be a URI - is he sneezing at all?), but either way, it doesn't seem normal. I agree with the above post, definitely don't pick them off because they could get infected. Good luck!


----------

